# Going to bore you now



## Square Eye (Sep 25, 2006)

I went on a short vacation to the mountains, Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg.
Had a big time.

Sitting watching the sun rise the first day. My Father-in-law, Sandy, me, my Mother-in-law and my sister-in-law.






Finally the sun broke over the mountains.





John and I had a little fun on the carts.





There's an AWESOME aquarium at Gatlinburg. 
There's a Sawtooth fish over our heads in the main aquarium.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 25, 2006)

Way to go Tom
Now you know why I love to go down there so much. There's no end to the fun and awe of the Smokies.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 26, 2006)

I have never been through that part of the country. Looks like that will have to change.
Don't you love those go carts!! We have those up here with the transponders on them for time trials, what a blast.
Vacations are always at the top of the list.....getting there is the hardest part sometimes.

I head out to downtown manhattan  tommorrow to teach. Corner of wall street and broadway around the corner from the trade center site. Not my idea of vacation and very different but it's got plenty of action ......and characters.

Tom ...I bet you can do a better job at smilin...it's not that early was it?


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice pictures!

Your Father-in-law looks like he's not in the mood for a picture. LOL


----------

